# pgsql user (Postgresql)



## balanga (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm following instructions for install Postgresql 9.6 here https://cwharton.com/blog/2016/10/postgresql-and-freebsd-quick-start/

and have succeeded in installing and starting the server, but I'm told to "Log into the pgsql account created for you when you installed PostgreSQL." But there is no such account.

What did I miss?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2017)

The port/package should create a postgres user and group:

```
PG_USER?=       postgres
PG_GROUP?=      postgres
PG_UID?=        770
```


----------



## balanga (Feb 7, 2017)

In the foresaid instructions *PostgreSQL and FreeBSD Quick Start* for setting up Postgresql 9.6 on FreeBSD -

https://cwharton.com/blog/2016/10/postgresql-and-freebsd-quick-start/

it definitely says 





> Log into the pgsql account created for you when you installed PostgreSQL.



So I'm confused as it has not been created as part of my installation.


----------



## julp (Feb 7, 2017)

PostgreSQL's user was changed, this definitely is _postgres_ for PostgreSQL >= 9.6 (_pgsql_ remains for older versions). From /usr/ports/UPDATING:


> 20160905:
> AFFECTS: users of databases/postgresql96-server
> AUTHOR: girgen@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...



Your source is simply not up to date. Moreover, this change to the ports tree  may not have affected binary packages before a while (especially with a _quarterly_ repository)


----------



## balanga (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for taking the time to explain the situation.


----------

